# RMS Andes



## Tony Veal (Nov 21, 2012)

Can anyone help me please? I am researching the Royal Mail Liner 'RMS Andes [2]'. I have been commissioned to produce a picture of her in her later life as a cruise liner and there is a dearth of material; very few photo's and I haven't come across any drawings. Any info would be really appreciated. Tony Veal


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tony Veal said:


> Can anyone help me please? I am researching the Royal Mail Liner 'RMS Andes [2]'. I have been commissioned to produce a picture of her in her later life as a cruise liner and there is a dearth of material; very few photo's and I haven't come across any drawings. Any info would be really appreciated. Tony Veal


 Here is one >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

And this one >


----------



## CliveH (Dec 18, 2008)

Tony Veal said:


> Can anyone help me please? I am researching the Royal Mail Liner 'RMS Andes [2]'. I have been commissioned to produce a picture of her in her later life as a cruise liner and there is a dearth of material; very few photo's and I haven't come across any drawings. Any info would be really appreciated. Tony Veal


A dearth of pictures of the liner ANDES.......??? You are kidding? For a start there are images of her here on this site and a Google search for her under images produces many pictures of her both with the black hull and in her white cruising livery.

Clive


----------



## Tony Veal (Nov 21, 2012)

Many thanks Clive; 

I have seen pictures but naturally, many of them are taken as 'snapshots', with conventional cameras from half a century ago and much of the detail is indistinct; hence my plea for help. Pictures such as the thumbnail in the dry dock are a big help for detail. Thanks again;

Tony


----------



## Ruari (Nov 11, 2021)

If of use, perhaps this of her at anchor in Corfu in 1966?








© Ruari ***ming ARPS


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Lots of stills here 1939-71: 



also on-board detail here:



. Various other compilations available on You Tube.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Tony Veal said:


> Can anyone help me please? I am researching the Royal Mail Liner 'RMS Andes [2]'. I have been commissioned to produce a picture of her in her later life as a cruise liner and there is a dearth of material; very few photo's and I haven't come across any drawings. Any info would be really appreciated. Tony Veal


Hope you still on line


----------

